

In Prague, CorruptTour takes tourists sightseeing sites of political corruption - pier0
http://www.springwise.com/tourism_travel/czech-republic-guided-tour-offers-taste-corruption/

======
electromagnetic
I'm all for holding government officials more accountable. The only issue here
in Canada is that the political corruption is so far removed from what your
average joe understands as corruption that no one cares.

We've currently got major election fraud under investigation and the provider
of air ambulance services, a non-profit, of creating for-profit subsidiaries
for the non-profit to buy services from.

That's not even covering your usual fraud, like provincial governments holding
standing comities that haven't met in years, but the members still get paid
monthly at the tax payers expense.

